# Any Roastmaster users tried the iCelsius bbq?



## hullcity (Feb 5, 2014)

Just wondering if there are any Roastmaster users out there who've modded their roasters with the iCelsius bbq kit to get auto data logging. I'm tempted but not sure about the +\- 5 deg C accuracy at high temps.


----------

